
The Future of Swift on the Server - Lukasa
https://www.timc.dev/posts/future-of-server-side-swift/
======
chiefsucker
I understand the author’s perspective on the topic, especially from where he’s
coming from, but I’m less excited for Swift on the server.

As things currently are you are better off with C++ on the server than with
Swift. This is how bad things in reality are.

I could imagine a micro-service here or there where Swift is involved in some
kind of bigger enterprise architecture, or as a hobby project, but the
ecosystem, the libraries, the documentation, and the community just aren’t
there yet.

It’s pretty easy to take Apple’s HTTP implementation, add a router, integrate
a template engine and have something running, but I don’t see a reason for
this in a professional environment, and I still don’t see Apple as the company
who will push a technology that isn’t directly bound to their hardware.

------
zanellato19
Swift is a language that I have a lot of interest on, but while its bound to
iOs only, I can't justify studying it. Swift on the server would be awesome!

~~~
zapzupnz
The article content is all about how Swift isn’t bound to iOS. You can use it
in Ubuntu, Fedora, and inside a Docker container — combined with the “Remote -
Docker” extension, as well as some Swift-related extensions hooked up to the
included-with-Swift sourcekit-lsp provider, makes editing and running Swift on
Linux fairly easy.

And Swift 6 will likely see Swift on Windows, sometime next year. That work
will be built upon the efforts for Swift on Linux, so you can get ready for
that _today_.

